# Robert Plant & The Pixies



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Robert Plant and the Sensational Space Shifters with The Pixies opening.

June 7th, Molson Amphitheatre, Toronto

I do believe some tickets will be available through robertplant.com starting this Friday - no idea about when they will be on ticketmaster.


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone know the setlist or music Robert Plant plays with the SSS? Not familiar with them.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's what they played a week ago in Santa Barbara;

01 Intro
02 The Wanton Song
03 Turn It Up
04 Black Dog
05 Rainbow
06 Going To California
07 Spoonful
08 The Lemon Song
09 Little Maggie
10 No Place To Go > Dazed and Confused > No Place To Go
11 What Is and What Should Never Be
12 Funny in My Mind (I Believe I'm Fixin' To Die)
13 I Just Want to Make Love to You >
14 Whole Lotta Love > Mona > Whole Lotta Love
15 A Stolen Kiss
16 Rock and Roll

Little more than 90 minutes.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting that he says he has no interest in playing in what's left of zep but he is doing these.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting that he says he has no interest in playing in what's left of zep but he is doing these.


Well the versions I've heard of the songs show he does so most of them at least a little differently than Zep did.

maybe that's why?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

zontar said:


> Well the versions I've heard of the songs show he does so most of them at least a little differently than Zep did.
> 
> maybe that's why?


Probably a bit more like the originals, before Zep 'covered' them.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Probably a bit more like the originals, before Zep 'covered' them.


Well played. 

Search Youtube for "Robert Plant and the Sensational Space Shifters" and you'll get the full show described here:

http://www.npr.org/event/music/3514...he-sensational-space-shifters-live-in-concert

The Zep "covers" are pretty close to the originals, IMO, closer than I would have expected at least.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like the Toronto show was postponed till September. No Pixies on the make up show.


----------

